# Faking it



## SquarePeg (Oct 18, 2021)

First try at faking long exposure water using post process.  This was shot at 1/60.  It needs work but I don’t think it’s awful.  I’ve added the original for comparison.   Feel free to post your own fake motion blur attempts.  



Fake water by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Fall 2021 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 18, 2021)

I actually like the second one better, but that's just personal choice.


----------



## PJM (Oct 19, 2021)

You mean I didn't have to buy my ND filter?  I'm with Jeff, I like the second better.  It's not the quality of the blur, I just like the less blurred one.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2021)

PJM said:


> You mean I didn't have to buy my ND filter?  I'm with Jeff, I like the second better.  It's not the quality of the blur, I just like the less blurred one.





jeffashman said:


> I actually like the second one better, but that's just personal choice.


Thanks for your input.  Not really looking for an opinion on one vs the other so much as an opinion on if the fake one looks really obviously fake?  Sometimes there’s no place to put a tripod or I don’t have it with me.  In this case I was leaning over the railing and a tripod would have made the angle difficult.  Plus I’m lazy about tripod use…


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 19, 2021)

Looks good to me.....


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 19, 2021)

Sorry, too fake looking for me


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> Sorry, too fake looking for me


What is it that makes it look fake?


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 19, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks for your input.  Not really looking for an opinion on one vs the other so much as an opinion on if the fake one looks really obviously fake?  Sometimes there’s no place to put a tripod or I don’t have it with me.  In this case I was leaning over the railing and a tripod would have made the angle difficult.  Plus I’m lazy about tripod use…


Ah, gotcha. No, it doesn't look fake. I'm lazy about tripod use, as well.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 21, 2021)

Too much 😂?  I know it’s obviously faked but I kind of like it!


----------



## Rickbb (Oct 21, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> What is it that makes it look fake?



The rock under the water is also blurred, wouldn't happen with an "in camera" shot. Looks like an overlay pasted on top some how. 

Good effect, but just strikes me as something odd about it.

But that's just me.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 21, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> The rock under the water is also blurred, wouldn't happen with an "in camera" shot. Looks like an overlay pasted on top some how.
> 
> Good effect, but just strikes me as something odd about it.
> 
> But that's just me.


Hmmm - I could have left the water at the base alone but it was moving so I would expect it to be blurred on a long exposure.  Maybe I’m not understanding what you’re referring to.  

It’s not an overlay.  I used a smudge brush in Affinity photo.


----------

